# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  We have reached the end of the beginning

## captaind

Back after seven days. Couldn't have asked for more. 

I'll be back early January. Linston and Courtney's crews will continue the work although Linston is getting busy now that season is coming in.

Here's the video of the week's wrap up. It's better in full screen.

*https://vimeo.com/78780991*

----------


## goldilocks

Excellent!  that's a lot of nice cedar you've got. 

How come when I speak about building with natural resources like the bamboo roundhouse, bamboo fencing, etc., most Jamaicans look at me like I'm nutty?  They will drive me around and show me all the big, fine block houses and they are amazed when I say "dem too big, man."  I don't want to maintain a big house.

----------


## jimnkim

Great video. Good luck on the project it looks like it will be beautiful.

----------


## yetta

Sweet!!!  What a fine bunch of cedar!!!  Just looking at the panoramic view brought back pure joy!  Just like I remember it pon that special visit to Zion Hill. Just gazing out brings such a feeling of warmth and calmness to one's soul. Thanks for brightening up my afternoon Captain!!  :Smile:

----------

